# Please Help Narrowing Down Breeders In or Near WA



## Goofdunk (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello Friends, 
I have been researching this forum and have ultimately made a list of the most recommended breeders in or near the WA Area. I am going to call all the breeders tomorrow, but I was just wondering if anyone have any specific comments/concerns/praise for any of the specified breeders. 

(Sorry for the long list) 

Temar Shepherds
Vom Haus Reid
Sinburg Kennels
Kraftwerk K9
Vom Banach
Theishof
Von Südlich
Waldkonig
Helensberg 
SchraderHaus
Vom Haus Vianden
TannerHauser
Ampid Shepherds
SiegerHof 
I Guard International 
Anjerhaus Shepherds
Von Grunheide

Thank You!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

As this is a public forum, and the owners have to worry about liability, we are not allowed to say negative things about a specific breeder.

I imagine you will be getting a few PM's. Keep an eye on your inbox!

Sending some comments on Kraftwerk.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Would you like to share a little bit about what kind of dog you're looking for? What you'd like to do with him/her, what your ideal puppy would act like?

That list has a pretty broad range of different types of dog on it. Some might be better for you than others based on your preferences. There are members here who either own or have owned dogs from a good number of those breeders, but some of it is going to come down to what flavor you're looking for.


----------



## HollandNicholson (May 6, 2019)

That is a long list which includes show lines working lines ddr etc as well as hobby breeders and commercial breeders If you aren’t sure about the differences I would visit breeders or go to events. And to also think what you would like from a breeder and how you want the dogs to be cared for


----------



## Goofdunk (Jul 22, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> As this is a public forum, and the owners have to worry about liability, we are not allowed to say negative things about a specific breeder.
> 
> I imagine you will be getting a few PM's. Keep an eye on your inbox!
> 
> Sending some comments on Kraftwerk.


Saw your PM! Thanks for your great advice appreciate it! If you could comment on any other breeders please do so. Thanks Again!


----------



## Goofdunk (Jul 22, 2019)

WIBackpacker said:


> Would you like to share a little bit about what kind of dog you're looking for? What you'd like to do with him/her, what your ideal puppy would act like?
> 
> That list has a pretty broad range of different types of dog on it. Some might be better for you than others based on your preferences. There are members here who either own or have owned dogs from a good number of those breeders, but some of it is going to come down to what flavor you're looking for.


Hello there, im looking for a GSD that can go on hikes with me and behave well around the family, not really looking for a protection dog, just a loyal companion. From my research that would put me into the category of a show-line dog. However, looking at the show-line dogs the roach back looks really unnatural and i dont want to promote unhealthy breeding, thats why i am more leaning towards a medium drive WL dog. Hope that info helps  

Thank You!


----------



## Dakotavike (Feb 27, 2019)

Goofdunk said:


> Hello there, im looking for a GSD that can go on hikes with me and behave well around the family, not really looking for a protection dog, just a loyal companion. From my research that would put me into the category of a show-line dog. However, looking at the show-line dogs the roach back looks really unnatural and i dont want to promote unhealthy breeding, thats why i am more leaning towards a medium drive WL dog. Hope that info helps
> 
> Thank You!



I, too, live in WA and am looking for same type of GSD. I would love to hear any recommendations that may have been made. Many thanks!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

My 5 month old is from one of those breeders. DM if you’d like info.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know why people think they have to have show lines in order to have an active pet. You can have a balanced working line if that's what you want.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I've met some WGSL I would be happy to own. Beautiful coloring, nice strong build, good drive, and stable as they come.

There are some excellent breeders out there, but be very picky if you decide to go with these lines- but that goes for any line or breeder. 

There are awesome working dogs that would fail in most pet homes, and dogs that might not make IPOIII that would be great active companions. And then there are lots that could NOT do either well- and some that can do both (those are the gems). Do some research and take your time. All puppies are cute.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know why people think they have to have show lines in order to have an active pet. You can have a balanced working line if that's what you want.


Yup, and choosing a showline does not necessarily guarantee you’ll get an easier dog.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree with people commenting you don’t need a show line to get an easier dog. In fact, I have my first working line puppy right now. My previous puppy was WGSL. By far this working line pup is easier than my show line ever was. He’s doing things at 14 weeks that my show line puppy couldn’t even do at 8 months. Find the right breeder. That’s what matters.


----------



## 4K9Mom (Jun 19, 2019)

It’s not a bad idea to type in the name of any kennel and ”reviews” into your search engine. 

One or two unhappy customers is not a big deal. But a lot of customers with a variety of complaints, especially about sick dogs, would have me very concerned. 

If nothing else, if a breeder has a lot of complaints, that might indicate they sell a TON of dogs. That would concern me. I strongly prefer family breeders who breed for reasons besides money. And they should be able to articulate those reasons clearly to me.

Puppies need to be socialized in a home environment with lots of hand-on stimulation before we take them home. 

You should also feel like the breeder will be someone who will be there for you and your pup his whole life. I know I can call my breeders at any time. That’s a breeder who will stand by their dog. 

Anyhow, as someone who has lived in the PNW for a long time, that’s my two cents.


----------



## Goofdunk (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you all so much for helping! I brought my new German shepherd puppy home 2 days ago and its been wonderful so far! Dog is extremely balanced, has a lot of drive but also has an off switch when I just want to settle down.


----------



## Dakotavike (Feb 27, 2019)

So Goofdunk, do you mind sharing where you got your dog? I tried to PM you but apparently I haven't made enough posts yet to PM. Thanks!


----------



## woofwoof (Aug 24, 2019)

Great post! We have just started our search for a GSD. I guess I need 5x posts to send a PM. Would love to hear about your top three breeder selections and any other helpful info that you received during your search. Thank you!


----------



## bishoptechie (Sep 12, 2019)

+1 to Dakotavike and woofwoof (I'm new and can't PM)...I live near Seattle and am starting my investigations into GSDs as a family pet and guardian (we live on 17 acres and would like extra protection, especially when the kids want to be outside without an adult nearby). We have a Border Terrier (small dog), elderly lab, two kids (3yo and 11yo), and chickens that are nearly always in a fully enclosed run. We are able/willing to train the dog, and we have experience training our lab in agility and citizenship. Open to a puppy or adult. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

bishoptechie said:


> +1 to Dakotavike and woofwoof (I'm new and can't PM)...I live near Seattle and am starting my investigations into GSDs as a family pet and guardian (we live on 17 acres and would like extra protection, especially when the kids want to be outside without an adult nearby). We have a Border Terrier (small dog), elderly lab, two kids (3yo and 11yo), and chickens that are nearly always in a fully enclosed run. We are able/willing to train the dog, and we have experience training our lab in agility and citizenship. Open to a puppy or adult. Thanks in advance for any help!


Welcome to the forum! You might have better luck with responses if you start a new thread.


----------

